# Coding guideline



## prirs1985 (Jun 13, 2018)

Can anyone provide here latest emergency department coding guidelines?


----------



## stephanie.moore@wdhospital.com (Jun 13, 2018)

Your question is to general you need to be more specific, but I would start with looking at your CPT guidelines for emergency department services.


----------



## prirs1985 (Jun 13, 2018)

stephanie.moore@wdhospital.com said:


> Your question is to general you need to be more specific, but I would start with looking at your CPT guidelines for emergency department services.



I am looking for ED facility level coding guidelines. Difference between facility coding and professional coding?


----------



## CodingKing (Jun 13, 2018)

Facility coding guidelines are different. Each facility sets their own criteria. Some may follow AECP guidelines, some may use a modified version or completely different. Facility takes in resources used into consideration where professional is based on History, Exam & MDM.


----------



## prirs1985 (Jun 13, 2018)

CodingKing said:


> Facility coding guidelines are different. Each facility sets their own criteria. Some may follow AECP guidelines, some may use a modified version or completely different. Facility takes in resources used into consideration where professional is based on History, Exam & MDM.



So we bill only E/M level code (99281-99285) for professional and E/M (as per ACEP guideline) along with Infusion/injection/monitoring etc for facility coding, right?


----------



## TThivierge (Sep 5, 2018)

*Emergency Coding Help*

Hi

Check out the HCPCS manual year 2018 pages 588 to 589 this will assist with how to bill for differ level physicians at hospitals.

Good luck !


Lady T


----------



## edcoding (Sep 5, 2018)

prirs1985 said:


> Can anyone provide here latest emergency department coding guidelines?



Hi, I'm currently an ED coder (facility side). I was trained to apply ACEP guideline (link below) in my daily coding. However, each facility will also has their own "guideline" to use but the ACEP guideline always takes priority. Hope this helps!

https://www.acep.org/administration...-guidelines/#sm.0001aja2fijuae4pwuz2me7cg4sg4


----------

